# Sticky  Sedation



## shilohsmom

I'm sure its here somewhere but I just can't find it. It seems there was something about the importance of having your dog sedated before euthansia, but I can't find it now. I'm switching Vets and while interviewing the new Vet on Friday I asked if they automatically sedate the dog first and he said they do not-that you have to request it. I'm prepared to have my dogs files noted with this request for the future-is this what I want to do? Isn't it better to sedate them? Is there pros and cons to this? I was prepared for the Vet to say they automatically do this so then I wouldn't have had these questions but when he said No, etc. I now have to wonder. Can anyone help me with this? Thanks. And no, none of my dogs are facing this but I just want to be prepared and have their charts marked accordingly.


----------



## JenM66

Rosa, where I work it is standard procedure. It is easier (if anything about saying good bye to your friend can be considered easy) for the dog and the owner if the dog is relaxed. I think it's great to plan ahead. Many of our clients have their wishes noted in their charts. When the time comes, you are rarely thinking clearly.


----------



## kbigge

I worked for a vet a few years ago, and assisted with dozens of euthanasias, and the vet never sedated the animal beforehand. I've never heard of this, but it does seem like a good idea in some cases. We always sedated animals before putting them under general, but of course, that was so that it would make it easier on the dogs system, and they would be less likely to experience heart failure from the anesthesia. 

I never saw an animal upset/stressed during euthanasia, except once. That was when we had to put down a perfectly healthy chow that was so extrememly people aggressive that she couldn't be adopted out. It was really sad - she struggled a little bit. I remember being really angry about having to do it. She was a beautiful animal, and I knew that the reason she had to be put to sleep was because of the irresponsible humans. Other than that, though, all the animals seemed to go peacefully - they were ill, and I think they were ready. To me, none of them appeared stressed.

One thing you may want to as the vet is whether they're willing to come to your home to perform a euth. If heaven forbid, I ever have to put Kodee to sleep, it'll be at home, where he's relaxed and safe.


----------



## LandosMom

my vet, who i trust a great deal, told me that it depends on the situation and they do not do it by default.


----------



## shilohsmom

Ok, so this isn't something that really should be done that some Vets do and some don't? Maybe this is why I couldn't find it again in Millies thread...maybe I read into it something the first time that wasn't quite so??? I just want to make sure I'm prepared and charts are noted NOW for when the time does come. I didn't ask about coming to the home but will do so. Thanks for that tip.


----------



## LandosMom

i don't think that sedation is necessarily something that you decide until you are at that point. i would be most concerned about whether the vet will come to your house. my does not. i love my vet but this is a regret of mine- that i had to take Lando in when it was time.


----------



## shilohsmom

Ok, I think I understand this better now. Sedation is something that just isn't necessary in all cases-its not something the vets can simply forget to do (therefore, its not something I'd have to worry about marking my dogs charts now on). Its just not needed all the time. It must of been I thought I read something on the other thread that just wasn't there (I misunderstood). Thanks all for your help. I will also asked my vet about coming to the house but I think I can wait on that one.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I can't make this a sticky or merge it here, but here is a thread that has a lot about sedation and if it seems like it fits, maybe we can have that happen:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD

Is this the thread that you were thinking of maybe?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

My question would be ... why NOT give the dog a sedative first? What can it hurt?

My girl Neke struggle a bit during her euthanasia. We were planning to have the vets come to us (she wasn't always comfortable at the vets office) but she went downhill faster than expected and they couldn't get away.

I wish we had thought of giving her a sedative first.

When Riggs time gets closer I will go pick up a sedative to give him at home before the vet comes over.


----------



## WiscTiger

My Vet gives Sedation in a vein in one front leg. I was only paying partial attention to him, but I saw him check his watch, take pulse, check heart beat and respiration, also picked up the leg and was feeling for response from the dog. Then he switched to the other leg to give the final shot. There was no struggling, just nice and calm as my frind made the trip to the bridge. I think there are some reasons why my vet gives the Sedation shot in the Vein, he is timing and checking, this gives him an idea of the condition of the Veins. It the Sedation doesn't take then he knew the vein blew and the veins would never handle the final shot. 

I don't care if the Vet doesn't normally do this, they will for my dogs or I will find another Vet. 

The Vet was my dogs one and only Vet for his entire life, so my Vet even took it hard, so after he loaded my guy for the trip to creamation, I asked if he had a few minutes to meet my new puppy. We came back in the house and I Introduced him to Cheyenne, who I had only had for a couple days (no I didn't plan it this way, I think my old guy kept hanging in there because he didn't want me to be lonely). He asked if he could sit and play with her for a little while. I said you bet that is why I had you come in.

I want that trip to the bridge to be as calm and comfortable as possible for my pets. 

Val


----------



## shilohsmom

Jean, once again you rock! No wonder I couldn't find it again in the Millie thread-it wasn't part of it in the first place! Yes, this is what I was thinking. I've read over it and will do again soon. I want to make this decision now when things are good, that way the new vet can mark their charts now! I'm thinking I want them to have the seditive first but will carefully review the thread one more time. Thanks again to all!!!


----------



## kshort

I would have never felt so strongly about this before Max... I will never, ever euthanize another dog without sedation first. My vets didn't do it in the past with our other dogs and we had no problem. I don't want to go into details, but thank God Max's acupuncture vet sedated him first.

Like Jean said, why not - it certainly can't hurt. In my opinion, there is no reason not to.


----------



## shilohsmom

I am having my dogs charts all marked that I want sedation first. Since I know it is not my new Vets practice to do this automatically, they have agreed the files can be marked with my decision. After re-reading this and the link to the other thread I just can't see any reason not to do it. It may or may not be necessary but I'd rather make a decision on this now when I'm in the right state of mind.


----------



## LandosMom

i chose not to do sedation with Lando after talking with my vet when i had to send her to the bridge. she was pretty weak and her blood pressure was low. we decided that we did not want to have her stuck twice.

you can certainly mark the chart with your desires and if circumstances change then you can modify them as needed.

LandosMom


----------



## Guest

There would always be exceptions of course. My fear would be that the dog might be allergic to the sedation, but you can't very well know that ahead of time can you?

All the dogs that I had to help across the bridge were sedated. It made things much better for them and I would do so again without hesitation.


----------



## shilohsmom

Oh my gosh, there is just sooooo much to think about. I'm still sticking with sedation and noting the file but do know things could change at the time.


----------



## WiscTiger

I would say that probably all of my dogs have been sedated so I wouldn't be worried about a reaction to that shot.


----------



## Ilovealldogs

Thank you for bringing this topic up. I will most certainly have my vet sedate my dog first. I am still in shock over her prognosis, but I know I need to start making these final preparations because the day will quickly come and I will be a crying wreck and won't want to think about anything else at that time except for spending those last few moments with my fur baby.


----------



## shilohsmom

I'm so sorry to hear about your dog Ilovealldogs. I'm also glad we have a forum like this that we can discuss these issues and educate one another so that we are prepared when the time does come.


----------



## 3K9Mom

Yes, thank you for bringing this topic up. When Grover was euthanized, she was... well... stoned. I knew she didn't feel very well, and I had Ace at home to help her sleep. So I gave her a full dose. She was still pacing, so I gave her another dose. But she was still pacing. We put her on the bed to cuddle with her, but after about an hour (or two? Time was blurry...), and she couldn't relax, that's when we brought her into the Emergency Clinic, who told us that her heart was catastrophically failing (the Ace had nothing to do with it). 

I don't know if the vet at the clinic sedated her further. She was out of it. I'm sure she knew we were with her when they euthanized her because when I walked into the room, she wagged her tail. But wow, she looked like a few guys I knew in college on Friday nights. I wish I had some brownies for her.







She went out feeling no pain. I think that perpetually having a few Ace around the house just in case is probably a good idea. 

And brownies.









I'm going to the vet tomorrow for the puppy's vaccines. I'll be talking to the vet about sedation for all my dogs when the time comes decades from now. 

Thank you for this thread. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Barb E

When I had Caramel (Cat) euthanized they took her back and put in a catheter. They brought her back to me and used that line for both the sedation and the euth drug.


----------



## WiscTiger

Barb E, my Vet didn't put a Catheter in as we had the Vet come to our home.


----------



## kasbn

Bear had a catheter in a front leg, it was wrapped in a bandage.

The vet (when told I was ready), first gave him the shot of sedation. I could feel him go limp and that's when I laid his head on the pillow. Then again the vet (when told I was ready) gave him the other shot (I have no idea what that is called). 

The sedation was good for Bear and me.


----------



## LadyHawk

> Originally Posted By: JenM66Rosa, where I work it is standard procedure. It is easier (if anything about saying good bye to your friend can be considered easy) for the dog and the owner if the dog is relaxed. I think it's great to plan ahead. Many of our clients have their wishes noted in their charts. When the time comes, you are rarely thinking clearly.


Same here- when I was a VT we ALWAYS catheterized..... and sedated first- it's just a softer, more peaceful way. IMO


----------



## kshort

Just one more point. If the dog's blood pressure is very low, then after the sedation the veins can start to collapse. It's then very hard to get the second needle into a vein. However, the dog is so sedated at that point that they are not aware of anything. Even with that potential problem, I would still choose to do the sedation first.


----------



## maggs30

I will never sedate before euthanasia again. I did with two of mine and both of them had a reaction. Their tongues flopped out and dried up and they looked to be gasping for the final breathes. Both of them. I will never go through that again. I had to watch as they looked up not understanding why their mouth felt so funny, and I don't even know how the rest of their body reacted to it. The same thing has happened to my moms dogs in the past.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

When people read this information, they definitely need to know both sides, but also need to talk to their vet and others they trust about what steps to take. 

I just re-read this thread and wouldn't have thought to ask about a catheter but didn't have to. I did ask specifically for the sedation shot. 

I saw a dog once after sedation (for a surgery) and its tongue was out and mouth open and I am not sure that is unusual, or that they even know it is happening. I would talk to a vet about it before I ruled out sedation. I don't know if it depends on the type of sedative used either, how long between the two shots, the condition of the dog prior to euthanasia, etc. Because it seems like when they are sedated, they are asleep.


----------



## catht1977

When we had Jake euthanised a couple of weeks ago, the vet didnt sedate first and he didnt pass peacefully. He started making this awful screaming/groaning noise which sounded like he was in major pain. It only lasted a few seconds, but felt like forever. The vet nurse is my best friend and said she's never seen a reaction like that in 5 years of practicing. The vet later said that his heart had already stopped at this point and it was just air escaping past his vocal cords but it sounded horrible and was so upsetting. I dont know if sedation would have stopped it but in the future, I am always going to request sedation first


----------



## Strongheart

ALWAYS PRE-TRANQ!!

I have held for so many animals being euthanized (at shelters, vet offices, etc.) and if you don't notice them having any appearance of struggle if they haven't been sedated first it is only because you cannot observe it! That doesn't mean it isn't happening!!

Euthanasia is basically an induced heart attack from overdose of phenobarbital. 

IT HURTS!!! Just because they may go 'plop' doesn't mean inside they're not in intense agony.

As an animal communicator, one of my own animals told me afterward that even though he was pre-tranq'ed (pre-tranquilized), he felt like he had been bludgeoned in the head over and over - this was a parrot and there is no good way to euthanize a parrot, they struggle A LOT.

Some vets don't pre-tranq strictly out of economic considerations, it costs a little more, more time spent in the room with the patient, etc. And keep in mind a lot of vets are unsympathetic to pain management at all and these are the ones who don't pre-tranq.

I've held my hands on the chest of an animal being euth:ed and you can FEEL THE HEART ATTACK. 

The reason some dogs seem to 'handle' it well is because they totally trust you and don't think you're injecting them lethally and then surprise! They have a heart attack and drop dead.

Don't shatter their trust at the end when they need it the most.

Don't listen to anyone who says it's not necessary to pre-tranq!


----------



## K9Drover

This is something that I had never even thought of but I think I will do it if and when our times come.


----------



## BJDimock

Sedation can cause a delay in death. It slows the cardiovascular system down and lessens the amount of the drugs delivered to the brain.
Euthanasia solution is a massive overdose pentobarbitol, not phenobarbitol. 2 differnent drugs. Phenobarb sedates and controls seizure and mind activity, pentobarb is a anesthethic. Dogs and cats do lose consciousness before passing.
HOWEVER... pentobarb if given quickly can induce an excitment stage in animals before they go under. I worked for a vet who used this drug as his choice for knocking animals down for surgery. He was very skillful with it, but occasionally there was an animal that went down a little rougher. (Not so unlike people, who react differently to drugs.) Bimbo, this was probably the reaction you witnessed. It really can be horrible to see and I'm sorry you had to go through that. Jake was probably unaware of his vocalization. Its a shame that they passed it off as air trapped.
Euthansia sol reacts the same way if given too quickly.


----------



## Northern GSDs

We have always used sedation prior to euthanizing any of our past companions (6 dogs now) and none of them ever had a adverse reaction to the sedative, but I think it may also depend on what type of sedative is being used. All our dogs were sedated with a SC injection first (I believe our vet used a high dose of Morphine) which on average took about 15 minutes to fully kick in before they were completely relaxed and sleepy. There was also far less stress for them when it came time for the insertion of the IV. I will personally never do it any other way. I've seen humans die horrible deaths, aware of their surrondings and awake and struggling and I would never want to see any of my dogs have to go this way, even if it only lasted a very short time.


----------



## K9Drover

Thanks for this Strongheart, I never had any idea. I was under the impression that they basically went to sleep not that they could possibly feel pain or suffer in any way. Its a real shock to know that you can actually feel a heart attack. I know now what I must do when faced with this situation.


----------



## catht1977

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockHOWEVER... pentobarb if given quickly can induce an excitment stage in animals before they go under. I worked for a vet who used this drug as his choice for knocking animals down for surgery. He was very skillful with it, but occasionally there was an animal that went down a little rougher. (Not so unlike people, who react differently to drugs.) Bimbo, this was probably the reaction you witnessed. It really can be horrible to see and I'm sorry you had to go through that. Jake was probably unaware of his vocalization. Its a shame that they passed it off as air trapped.
> Euthansia sol reacts the same way if given too quickly.


Thank you for that explanation, it helps to know what was happening and to be honest, i wasnt 100% convinced with the vets explanation as it didnt seem like air passing out-if I remember correctly he seemed to be gasping for air too. It was an awful noise and obviously made a very tough time even more upsetting but it has put my mind at rest a bit knowing what it was & that he was probably unaware of it.


----------



## BJDimock

I'm glad I could help ease your mind. Sometimes under powerful anesthesia the body reacts differently than the mind. I, myself, came to from a surgery in the recovery room, to a horrible screaming. I just wanted the nurses to help the poor person and leave me alone. I was very lucid in my thoughts, very calm, but could not get myself to speak to them.
Because I was screaming.
It was a little odd to say the least.
I am sure that your friend was prancing across the bridge before you went through your ordeal.
I am so sorry for your loss, and again, wished your vet had been honest about the cause of vocalization.


----------



## Helly

I had to have our precious calico kitty put to sleep on Friday, this was my first experience, the vet did use a sedative and the entire experience was very peaceful...it really did appear that Sally just went to sleep. I hope I don't have to do this for a very long time with my Jackson but when the time comes I probably will use sedation.


----------



## JeffM

When Gizmo our Kitty was put down, he was sedated first. We just had Bear put down and I explained the process to the wife so she would know what to expect.

Turns out he wasn't sedated, just one needle and boom he was gone. It appeared to be very peaceful and quick for the little guy.

Given the choice of the 2, I would probably go for the 1 needle. We said our goodbye's to Bear pretty much the day before so we didn't want to dwell on it any longer than we had too while at the vet.


----------



## shilohsmom

I'm bumping this up for those that may not have sceen it before as well as to add a little bit of info. 

As some of you may recall, my dear sweet Ebony was euthanized earlier this month. It wasn't until Thanksgiving Day that I actually spoke with Anne and asked about Ebonys last moments. She didn't want to tell me the details earlier but when I asked she began to cry. As it turned out Ebony was not sedated before she was injected. I can't get into all the details but it sounded like an awful scene where Ebony fought with everything she had. I can't get into details as I will just loose it right now. 

When I asked Anne 'didn't they sedate her first?' Anne didn't know what they were doing, she assumed they knew what they were doing and really fell apart when I asked about this. I was reminded of Millies death and some of what Donna and Chris went through. 

Everyone, please discuss this with your Vets. If your Vets don't do this automatically then talk to them about it and have your pets charts noted accordingly. There is no reason for animals and their people to suffer so badly in the end.


----------



## srfd44-2

At the veterinary hospital I work at we sedate for all animals being put to sleep. It is easier on all involved.


----------



## jake

One of the hardest things to do is to choose to be present when your dog/companion is euthanized.For your own closure of the relationship -no matter how hard it is for you it is the best thing. for you to be there. If your dog is very "freaked out" by vet visit ask for oral sedative you can give at home before bringing to vet.I have been present for all dogs that I had to make that HORRIBLE decision for.Sometimes wished I wasn't but regardless of any bodily reactions I saw ALL were NOT aware when they passed.


----------



## RebelGSD

I cannot imagine that a vet can be so cruel to kill a dog without sedation, especially when it is a paying client ofmany years. I think that a veterinarian like that should be reported to the veterinary board.


----------



## 3K9Mom

Glad you bumped this.

Zamboni died in August. My vet had me give her ace an hour ahead of time, so by the time the vet and tech arrived at our house, she was pretty loopy. I took her into my arms; my vet still gave her the injectable sedative, then a few minutes later, the euthanasia drug. 

It was one of the the most peaceful things I've ever witnessed --EXACTLY the way I wanted my lifelong companion to leave this world, never feeling any pain, just falling asleep in her mom's arms (with her tummy fulll of her favorite foods) with Dh right there next to her, rubbing her chest. 

When I use a new specialist or e-vet, I specifically bring up how they do euthanasias. It's a quick two or three sentence conversation and I hate to have to do so, but having lost 3 dogs in less than 3 years (and two via euthanasia), I know anything can happen at any time. I'd rather know ahead of time what their procedures are. This way, if they don't agree to use sedatives, I can take my dog and find someone who is willing to use humane procedures. 

It is the last gift we may ever give our dogs.


----------



## shilohsmom

I really wanted to contact this Vet and give him a piece of my mind... unfortunately, there are only two Vets in the town even remotely close to Anne, so I will keep my silence. From what I remember Anne saying, Ebony fought it for some seven min's before they gave her another injection. By that time the veins had already begun collapsing so getting that second injection was screwed up too ....I can't imagine the terror they both must of felt. 

I've already talked to my Vets and their charts noted, even though this is the only way my Vet does it (with sedation)....Please think about this. I can't imagine a worse case scenario. I just don't get why all Vets don't do this.


----------



## WiscTiger

Rosa, 

I know what I am going to say is going to be upsetting for you, but this isn't really a bad thing when needed.

The Vet after the first shot and the veins starting to collapse should have done the heart stick. At that point it is the fastest least painful treatment for the dog. The drug gets injected right where it need to be and in a quick amount of time. Heart Stick verses a dog suffering, I would at that point go with the heart stick.

To me that is the last ditch effort if every thing else has gone bad, the dog needs peace and doesn't need to be terrified and struggling.

Just a note to people. I when I talk with my Vet I am going to ask what happens if things go bad. Do they or will they use the heart stick and when.

Val


----------



## shilohsmom

Thats ok Val. In a case like this I tend to think you are right. Anne and Ebony NEVER should have had to suffer for so long. I asked if they finally used the heartstick but they did not, they continued to try to get the drugs into her collaped veins. Now that upsets me!


----------



## RebelGSD

If it had been my dog, I would have reported the vet. And would drive whatever it takes to see a vet that is humane. Most animal control facilities do a better job. This is a disgrace. I think that if people stood up to vets like this, they would be more careful about the way they treat clients. If should have never gone bad to begin with. I agree with the heartsick if the dog is suffering, the sad fact is that the suffering was caused by the vet.
I hope that what comes around goes around and that the vet gets treated equally humanely by his human counterparts.


----------



## shilohsmom

I'm so with you RebelGSD. I know that Anne is going to switch to the other Vet in town. I can't even begin to tell you how angry I am at this person and how I so want to get on the phone and tell him off. I've been to where Anne lives...it is quiet frankly in the middle of nowhere in North Dakota. The closest town is 50 plus min's away. The town after that is a lot further away but I don't offhand remember how far. I do think this jerk needs to be accountable and am hoping Anne calls him on it. I will talk to her some more about it soon and express the concern I have that this matter needs to be addressed, that this is an unacceptable way to euthanize a dog, and the 'Vet' needs to be called on it. 

I do wish Anne had more choices in Vet care and hope the other Vet in town is a little more skilled and compassionate.


----------



## 3K9Mom

Rebel, Animal Control is a good idea that we never consider. 

Often in areas where vet selection is limited, there may be AC nearby. They are experienced, often charge a lot less, and just as compassionate as any vet.


----------



## RebelGSD

I don't think shooting an animal is humane euthanasia, but even that is better and faster than what the vet did. And he will do it again if nobody stands up for the animals. I he lacks compassion to this extent, I would not trust him to provide proper care for an animal in case of illness either.


----------



## AndreaG

Shouldn't we have a sticky on this topic about proper euthanasia procedures? I think it's a very common question and one we all have to face sooner or later.
I had no idea that pre-sedation wasn't common practice, and you had to ask for it. I came here when Yoda's time was near and asked, and BOY am I glad I did! Turns out our vet only sedated if the owners asked for it. But I knew what to request, and Yoda's passing was as peaceful as it gets. So can we make it a sticky?


----------



## shilohsmom

I agree. I would love to see this as a sticky. Its just so important.


----------



## RebelGSD

I am outraged that vets don't do it as common practice. It costs 10-20 bucks extra, maybe, to save suffering to the owner and animal. Unbelievable. Not even explaining and offering, I consider that bordering on criminal.


----------



## AndreaG

I asked why, and he told me that most people want this to be as simple as possible (read: cheap). And a lot of them probably just don't know and never will since many decide not to be there.


----------



## shilohsmom

AndreaG, I am so thankful that you saw this post and knew what to ask so Yoda could pass peacefully. 

Since Vets normally pass on all costs I really don't see why they wouldn't just pass this on as well.


----------



## AndreaG

I transfered to another vet since then. 

I agree that they should just simply say: this is how much it costs (with anesthesia) and never even offer PTS without it.


----------



## tuco

Acepromezine is a very, very safe tranq. If you would want to spend a last 15-20min with your dog, the Vet could inject IM or Sub Q.
To make the dog free of any anxiety, and into la la land immediately, the Vet can inject IV.

A few cc's of Ace runs the Vet about 70 cents. The Acepromezine orals are worthless. The depo is a Godsend.


----------



## Mary Jane

There is some disagreement about the use of acepromezine to alleviate anxiety:

"Acepromazine and Chlorpromazine

Terry Kelley CVT, CPDT

Acepromazine (Promace ®) and Chlorpromazine are two commonly used phenothiazine tranquilizers in veterinary clinics. Their primary method of action is as a Dopamine antagonist, which suppresses both normal and abnormal behavior, including a decrease in coordinated locomotor responsiveness. They are not anti-anxiety drugs and do not provide any analgesia (pain relief).......



Research has shown these drugs functions primarily as chemical restraints without affecting the animal’s emotional behavior. While under the effect of Ace, the animal still has a very strong fear, anxiety, avoidance or arousal response, but it does not physically display these reactions and is less able to react. The dog or cat appears calm and relaxed but mentally is lucid and still having an intense emotional reaction to its surroundings. Ace is a dissociative agent and prevents the patient from understanding his environment in a logical manner. So, the actual fear level of the animal is increased. ...."

This was posted at fearfuldogs.com. I imagine it would apply to any dog about to be euthanized. Another sedative should be considered in preference to Ace.

Mary Jane


----------



## tuco

I have never used Ace in regards to euthanasia. I have used it for years, in regards to other situations. The dogs I have administered it to, are usually snoring in about half an hour
If they were fearful of anything, they sure fooled me.


----------



## 3K9Mom

Depends on the dog (my last GSD got very anxious on Benadryl, for example).

Also, if the dog carries the MDR1 gene, there may be adverse side effects as well. It may not matter at this stage of the game, but it might. Something to consider anyhow. 

Valium is another very nice sedative. My internist uses it on dogs when she needs light sedation. Ask your vet.


----------



## WiscTiger

Well I tried Ace on DeeDee twice, it takes about 3 hours in pill form to have any effect on her.


----------



## [email protected]

hi i have 10 year old male.I,ve tried to make his life good.in return he,s made my life great.he,s had two hip replacements he,s somewhat sore all the time but he still plays.and is still sound of mind.
I have been thinking of the day when he will have to be put down.I wonder if i,m being selfish


----------



## shilohsmom

First, welcome to the boards. I'm so sorry to hear about your boy. I think you may have posted onto the thread about Sedation and you might want to make this a 'New Thread'..that way people will see it and we might be able to offer our support. Just go to the New Thread box, type in your info and a new thread will appear for you.


----------



## mcgwnlynn

I'm so sorry for your loss, too. We just lost our first rescue GSD, 13----he slept by my son every night. He was the best friend ever....we also have a wonderful Vet (Lockwood Ridge, Sarasota, FL) who gave us plenty of time to talk to him, then when we were ready (are we ever?) she gave him one medication in his IV, then, let us gather for his big hug s and kisses, he was EXTREMELY calm, eyes closed like he was napping, relaxed, then, came in to give the final medication through the IV. It was so peaceful, I was prepared for something entirely different. She let us stay as long as we wanted. She gave us a beautiful box, so we could bury him at home. With the pain of losing motion in his back legs , and the pain meds he was on, and hearing him whine briefly the night before, we all felt a heavenly peace on the final ride home, to his final resting place. No more pain, and he is still with us-----we will meet again.


----------



## Cyrak6

I was a vet tech for eight years, and assisted with countless euthanasias (as well as anesthetic procedures). I worked for several different vets, who each had different ways of doing them. I always carefully watched the reactions of the animals, curious what they were thinking and feeling. I also observed the owner's reaction, and what seemed to be important to them. My conclusion was this: 

The most important thing to owners seems to be that their friend should spend the very last moments of their life calm, comfortable, and knowing that their owner is right there beside them. They want to be sure that the procedure is quick and painless. And most of them want to be able to say goodbye right before the end.

It seemed to me that the very best way to ensure this was a catheter. The animal goes in back for a few minutes, and the vet inserts a catheter into a vein, and makes sure that it is clear and flowing well. This removes the possibility of issues at the crucial moment - that is not the time to find out that the veins are collapsed, or to have to search for a vein. All that (including the fear or pain of the stick) is taken care of and forgotten long before the important "last moments". Then the animal is brought back into the room with the owner, and they get to spend as long as they need/want saying goodbye.

When the time comes, the flow of the catheter is checked again with saline, and if all is well, then a sedative may be given through the catheter, if desired. This will be the same sedative that might be given to any animal having a surgical procedure, and therefore has been tested to be as safe as possible. Most veterinary drugs were previously used in human medicine, until the next new thing came along. Ideally, rather than just making the animal drowsy, enough is given to put the animal completely out, as if for anesthetic. This way there is no time for the animal to become upset or afraid because they feel "strange". If you have ever had an IV anesthetic for a surgical procedure, you know what this is like. You barely have time to wonder when it's going to start working, and then you're out. It's really not unpleasant (barring unforeseen exceptions). This is the time to say goodbye, as the sedative is being injected, as this is the last point the animal will be conscious of your presence. Unless the animal is particularly anxious or aggressive at the vet's, some people may want to avoid pre-sedation (such as Acepromazine), because this does tend to make the animal feel disoriented and vulnerable. It also tends to muddy up the last few hours and/or moments you get to spend with them, as they will not be as aware of your presence.

Once the animal is unconscious (if sedation was given), the euthanasia drug is administered. The primary ingredient in the most common euthanasia drugs (like Beuthanasia) is Pentobarbitol, which is a Barbiturate. As I'm sure most of you know, Barbiturates are very commonly abused drugs, and this is certainly not because they make you feel pain. A quote from a Wiki article on Barbiturates: "Recreational users report that a barbiturate high gives them feelings of relaxed contentment and euphoria." Pentobarbitol is an anesthetic, and its original use was simply to induce an anesthetic state for surgery. It stands to reason that if given to overdose (as in a euthanasia) it would first induce the effects of a lower dose - euphoria, then unconsciousness (assuming they are not already unconscious from the sedative) - before causing death. There is nothing in its history or mode of action to suggest that it causes pain or heart attack before unconsciousness - this would make it useless as an anesthetic. The other main ingredient of Beuthanasia is Phenytoin, which is an anti-epyleptic. Also no reason to suggest pain here. Both suppress the central nervous system, which starts with the brain (and consciousness), then at higher doses, moves to the involuntary functions, such as heart and lungs.

Be prepared for some movement, even after the heart has stopped. This is a very legitimate occurrance - the vet is not just making this up to make you feel better. It does not always happen, but it can. Unpleasant or unexpected things do happen, but they are a small percentage. If a catheter is used, they are far less likely.

In situations like this, I have always been comforted by science and knowledge. These drugs are not just the first thing the vets grabbed off the shelf. They have been carefully studied and tested, first on animals they intended to keep alive and well, and then as euthanasia drugs. All the vets and staff I have ever worked with took this very seriously, and tried to make it as easy as possible on the animals and owners.

Don't ever feel bad for trying to plan ahead - you never know when something unexpected will happen. Talk to your vet well in advance. Be prepared, and ask as many questions as you can think of. If you don't like the answers, ask if they will be willing to do things the way you ask. If you are not averse to paying a little extra (which I'm sure is the last thing you're worried about), most of them will be happy to grant your wishes. If they are not, talk to other vets until you find one who will. Knowledge and preparation are priceless in something as important as this.


----------



## mazza

Over here in England vets do sedate the dogs first before euthanasia automatically, they make sure that they have time to fall asleep with owners there before anything else is done


----------



## mazza

When I have to face these terrible times I have friends who take the other dogs so I can spend the whole day with the one I will be saying good-bye to and give them their favourite treat even if its (bad) for them, my last one loved cream cakes covered in pea's ( I know right) what a combination but that's what he liked and that's what he had and I always stay until the very end when they have passed away, because I know if the roles were reversed they would do the same for me


----------



## rockytopbob

Hi. We recently had our vet put down our beloved GS of 10 years. I talked with Roka about taking a walk and going for a stick as the vet gave her the one shot while she lay on the back seat of our car. We think she went on with positive thoughts rather than fear. Her panting just became quieter and quieter and then stopped. She just faded quietly away. Definitely no pain on her part.
We foster GS and have had 13 WONDERFUL guests go to inspected, qualified homes in a year and a half. Do contact a GS rescue near you and as soon as possible partly fill the void such a friend leaves. There are perfect dogs waiting behind the steel wires for a new life. bob


----------



## Anja1Blue

[email protected] said:


> hi i have 10 year old male.I,ve tried to make his life good.in return he,s made my life great.he,s had two hip replacements he,s somewhat sore all the time but he still plays.and is still sound of mind.
> I have been thinking of the day when he will have to be put down.I wonder if i,m being selfish


I don't think you are being selfish - there's a big difference between thinking/planning ahead and wishing an individual gone! You may also be one of the "lucky" ones whose dog passes on his own - in which case you won't have to make that decision for him. It doesn't happen that way very often, but it does happen. I hope he has many years left with you.....
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## TED MEYER

In the mornings near the end of my Aceup's life, 14 GS, I was hoping he had left me through the night. But no. He wasn't suffering but he could not get up or stay up with help either. I had to call the vet for "the stuff" and came to my house, put cathiter in him,with my help, and put the drug in him. I never thought of asking if this stuff puts him to sleep first or just ends him or nothing. He did growl when the cathiter was put in but, otherwise it was very quick. I still am upset I never asked anything and will do so when this situation comes again. Thanks for this forum


----------



## CMVance

When we had to make the decision to have our beloved German Shepherd Tascha euthanized last year from cancer, the vet placed a catheter in her back leg and sedated her. They walked her into the little room with us and she was obviously not feeling any pain. We spent the last minutes with her holding her and talking to her and when we were ready (if it is possible to be ready) the vet came in and put 3 injections into the catheter and she sighed and passed peacefully away. I told my wife and daughter not to cry in front of her so she wouldn't be scared. Although I am still mourning her passing, I would never consider having it done without sedation.


----------



## nhaitz

I am a new member here, but far from young. Over my life, I have had to have three dogs put down. One because of a medical problem that could not be cured, and two because of failing health and the pains of old age. 

None were sedated first. I think it depends on your vet, and the vet's relationship with the dog (or cat). If the vet and dog have a good relationship, the dog does not fear them, and is relaxed in their presence. 

I recently had Sam put down. He was a 14 year old Great Dane/Dalmation mix. Although we occasionally saw one of the other vets on emergency visits, we always saw Dr Mariyn if possible. She and Sam had a good relationship, and he would let her do anything. She rarely took him to the "back room" for shots or treatment. One of the last tests she performed was an ultrasound. She did not have to restrain or sedate him, when she did the test. She just had one of Sam's favorite techs hold him and talk to him, while she did the ultrasound.

The morning she put Sam down, we both got down on the floor and patted him and talked to him. And, we both cried. I held him in my arms, and she did the injection. He just went to sleep, and in a few moments his heart stopped. It was peaceful, quiet, and dignified.

When Marilyn and I were sitting there crying and scratching Sam's ears, I remarked to her that Sam was the third dog I had to have put down, and it had not gotten any easier. She said "I have been doing this for over thirty years, and no, it has not gotten any easier for me either."

So, my two cent's worth, is it depends on the dog and their relationship with their doctor.


----------



## Atlas'Mama

*My atlas was sedated*

When we had to put Atlas down, the vet did it via 2 shots---the first, a powerful sedative to relax him (which, trust me, he neede. He had high anxiety). Although I was not in the room with him, my boyfriend was, and he said it helped him relax. He simply put his head down like he was going to sleep, like every other night. I'm glad to know this offered him comfort in his final moments, and would want it for any animal.


----------



## Shaina

My office always uses an injection of a sedative first. It is so much easier for everybody involved, and I think a lot more peaceful.


----------



## manson6

I am facing this same issue tomorrow, I am having to take my son Lex to the vet for him to be laid to rest. He has been suffering from authritis in his rear hips for some time now, It has gradually gotten worse over the last few months. It's to the point now where we were trying to prolong his life with every meens necessary, We tried Rymadil and here the last few weeks even tried a new injection our vet recomended. It is used for horse's joints. He received two injections this past week and has since gotten to where he cant even stand for longer then a few minutes, And then when he does lay back down his breathing is so erratic that he starts foaming in his mouth. he sometimes cant even get up to go potty and he pee's on himself. My wife couldnt stand to see him do this to himself any longer, So ultimately we decided to spend one more day with him and we take him in tomorrow. He will be coming home with us once he is creamated and will be beside our beloved Rottweiller Tasha. We love this gentle giant so much and hate to see him suffer, We know this is the right decision and have come to terms with it. RIP "Bubba"


----------



## rooandtree

so sorry. Ive had to put 2 of mine down in the last 2 years. Was the hardest thing ive ever done. But im glad they arent suffering any longer. May you RIP Bubba


----------



## Shaolin

Here are my two cents on sedation.

We had to put down one of our beloved cats last August. She suddenly began vomiting blood. It was my very first time having to put any animal to sleep, so I wasn't sure what to expect. Once in the room, the vet looked her over once and said that it seemed like she had developed little tumors all over her tiny body. She had been seen by a vet a little under a year prior who noticed a very tiny lump on her foreleg, but the vet stated that she may have just gotten it from rough housing with our other cats. The cat never really liked to be handled to begin with, but we kept an eye on her; watching her food/water intake and watching her mood. Nothing changed until the morning we found her in the bathtub, her front covered in foul smelling blood.

The vet confirmed the only option was to be put to sleep. They did not sedate her, I was not told that was an option (I would've done it, even though I didn't know what the difference was between using and not using), and I honestly didn't know it was an option.

They stuck my pretty baby over ten times trying to find a vein. She screamed the entire time. Once they found a vein, for some reason, the medication didn't take. It took thirty minutes and four different syringes full of the drug before she finally went to sleep. Each time they poked and prodded her ten or more times. The last two were injections straight into her heart, yet she wouldn't go to sleep. I remember asking if they could just overdose her on Ketamine or some other heavy grade drug done IM, but they kept telling me that, "This one will do it..." or, "It might just take her a while." When it was finally over, they were going to take her and dispose of her, but I took my girl home with me instead; I didn't want them touching her anymore.

With my Princess Puppy, Chey, they immediately sedated her. She was comfortable and happy. The last thing she did before she fell asleep was eat a hot dog. It took them a while to find a vein, as her blood pressure dropped dramatically after the first injection, but she never flinched, whimpered, or yelped. Once the injection was in, the vet listened to her heart and I kept my hand on her belly until she let out what we called her happy sigh and that was it.

I will NEVER, EVER go to a vet that does not automatically sedate before euthanasia ever again...heck, I think it should be a law that they cannot administer the medications until the animal is properly sedated. Sedation is the only way to go.


----------



## readaboutdogs

i just wondered if they felt any pain or how long after the shot they were aware of us or anything going on. when cody passed the vet just gave him one shot in the leg, he was sitting up, and looked over at the vet when he gave him the shot and then he relaxed over in my arms. he didn't struggle or make a sound. the vet checked his heart(i wasnt even aware of that because i was holding and telling my boy i love you) and said he was gone, but his tummy was still "breathing" and his eyes were open and still clear looking. his eyes stayed "clear" looking and full for a bit. was he still aware of me or could he feel or see? even thought he relaxed over and didnt struggle i still dont know if it took while or what. that really bothered me, i didnt want him to feel any pain or distress and i still think about it.


----------



## Anubis_Star

Ok, i know this thread is really old, just thought I would put my 2 cents in as a certified technician.

Euthanasia solution is a sedative. It simply causes death by sedative overdose. Therefor the need for sedation is really non-existant. It happens so fast - usually the animal is gone before you are done injecting. Sedation is caused, then respiratory arrest, then cardiac arrest, then finally neurologic end (brain dead)

That being said, it varies from vet to vet. I have 5 different euthanasia procedures I follow according to what vet is euthanizing, I just memorize them.

Many vets just do straight euthanasia solution, nothing else. However, it is a really thick solution, so I have one doctor that mixes it 1:1 with water for cats and small dogs to thin it out. One doctor likes to give propofol before- propofol is another sedative, that really makes the animal sleep before giving the euthanasia solution. And one doctor mixes it 1:1 with propofol to have that extra sedative as well as thin out the solution. 

1:1 mixed with propofol is probably my preferred, just because euthasol is so thick. I personally don't believe a sedative is needed most of the time, nor do I believe it makes much of a difference. 

Then I work with one doctor that if the patient is extremely awake or high strung/nervous, she has me give a little bit of acepromazine about 5-10 minutes before to sedate them and calm them down. An extremely anxious pet would be the only one I would say NEEDS to be sedated, just because the act of you being near them as a stranger may cause them to panic and fight.


----------



## Anubis_Star

Shaolin said:


> I will NEVER, EVER go to a vet that does not automatically sedate before euthanasia ever again...heck, I think it should be a law that they cannot administer the medications until the animal is properly sedated. Sedation is the only way to go.


Sedation shouldn't be required. An IV catheter should be required! Some larger dogs, if the owners aren't present, I've personally euthanized by simply hitting the vein and injecting because the vein is so large. However, ANY time an owner is present, or any time I''m doing a small animal, I place an IV catheter 100% of the time. 

Euthanasia solution is PAINFUL if it goes outside of the vein. If you have a catheter placed and taped, then you know you are in. Straight shot to the heart.

If you're just injection, especially with a smaller animal, there is a high chance the vein might blow, then the animal struggles because it is painful.

I feel for your situation, it sounds HORRIBLE. But it is not the lack of sedation you should be mad about, because that was not the problem. It was the technique they were using to inject. They should not of injected straight into a cat vein, they should of simply placed a catheter.


----------



## JBeach

I have used sedation prior to even bringing my dogs in to be euthanized--I keep them on hand at home when the end is drawing near. It really helps their transition to the bridge be very safe and calm. I would always want to administer sedation prior to the euthanasia so that the beloved GSD doesn't really feel all freaked out by the vet setting and even by your own feelings of horror and sadness that they pick up on so much-this way their last hours/moments are soft


----------



## GatorDog

I would never euthanize an animal without sedation first. I'm a vet tech as well and I've been working in the field for six years now and have seen some nasty and horrific outcomes of euthanasias without sedation. Not every animal just passes away peacefully from an overdose...

Where I work now, we sedate the animal and then place a catheter if necessary. The whole process is a whole lot more peaceful than trying to find a vein in the moment in the room with a client with a possibly widely alert animal who may struggle against you. If I can make it more peaceful and less stressful for the animal, then why would I choose not to? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msvette2u

As a euth. tech I always sedated pre-euth., I also wanted to make the journey as peaceful as possible.


----------



## wolfy dog

This is what we did for my last sweet oldie. Because of his surgeries he was petrified of the vet's office. So my vet and I came up with a wonderful plan. We scheduled the euthanasia at home and the vet gave me (not to or for me) Valium to give my dog in the morning a few hours before the vet would come to the house. I gave my dog a good dose and when he got sleepy I put him in his favorite chair on a soft blanket.
By the time the vet came my dog was sound asleep and never woke up. The transition went seamless. No stress of even seeing the vet. I would never do it any other way.( I left all my tears out of this story). WD is his successor.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

After reading a particularly horrible story of a friend's ordeal with euthansia gone bad, when her beloved cat panicked and pulled out tubes halfway through it, I made sure my own was strongly sedated when it was time to say goodbye. And I always will. I certainly never want what happened to her to happen to me or my furbabies. Sedated, there is no fear and you can hold them and let them groggily cuddle with you as you say goodbye. Peaceful. I wouldn't do it any other way.


----------



## Atlas'Mama

the emergency vet we took Atlas to sedated him first. She said that it's their standard operating procedure, that the animals struggle less, and are less likely to experience any sort of reaction.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

I know this is an old thread, but I just joined and am catching up. I am also a ceritfied euthenasia tech and I always sedate an animal first. I use a TKX sedatative (telazol/ketamine/xylazine) and administer it IM. It's a quick little prick in the haunches instead of a dog having to watch someone stick a needle into his front leg while being restrained. It takes a little longer when administered IM, but I always pet and love and usually sing to the dog while he is going down. I also hold the dog so he doesn't stumble around. When a dog is properly sedated the euthenasia injection usually goes smoothly and quickly. If you have to stick more than once to find the vein, the dog is unaware. I always give our shelter dogs special treats which I keep in the euthenasia room, so the last thing they know is that they get some really yummy treats and then a little "bee sting", and then the crazy lady sings them to sleep. Usually a little James Taylor. 

I would always want my babies to be sedated first. No question.


----------



## Shaolin

That's awesome, Tar Heel Mom. It was so much easier, IMHO, when Chey was PTS. They gave her a good once over, we talked about it with the vet and amongst ourselves, and then they gave her a heavy sedative, Ketamine I think, as a shot in her hip. Hubby picked her up off the floor and put her on the table and we all told our favorite Chey stories as I fed her hot dogs. She was never one to let a piece of food hit the floor, so when the last bit of the hot dog hit the floor, the vet gave her the pink stuff and she was just gone. It was just so nice and peaceful. 

With the IM, it gave us one more time to see her tail wag and her ears prick up at the mere scent of the hot dog and she slowly drifted off instead of all at once. Twas nice and it gave us some great memories.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

And that is the way it shold always be................sorry for your loss.


----------



## Linda1270

I had to put my beloved chocolate Lab Cocoa down this past October, it was the first time I had ever witnessed a euthanasia so I didn't know what to expect. I was always under the impression that the animal was given an injection and then went peacefully to sleep and passed over. This was not to be, the night they put my boy down was the worst night of my life. 

I felt like I let him down, the vet had a hard time finding a vein, and my husband had to hold him tight to keep him from struggling. I believe Cocoa knew what was going on, he was so scared and kept looking to me and my husband and I could see the panic in his eyes, it broke my heart. When the vet finally found a vein, he did go quickly, but he did not look at peace. He struggled somewhat and keeled over, his eyes looked like they were going to pop right out of his head and he was so rigid, it was horrible. I will never euthanize another one of my pets without them being sedated first. Cocoa's passing haunts me. 

I don't blame the vet, I blame myself for not doing my homework. Now every time I bring Tess in to the vet's office, I have a real hard time. I can't even go near the room where Cocoa was put down. They have it written on Tess' chart.

This is my experience and how I feel, I will always request a sedative for any of my animals.

Shaolin - It sounds like Chey went nice and peacefully, just the way I always imagined it to be.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

God Linda, I am so sorry.


----------



## Capone22

I am soo sorry Linda. My last dog we put to sleep a few months ago we did sedate first but it was not as peaceful as I imagined. I feel like the sedation made him feel weird and it sedated his body but not his mind. He was kind of panicking. I feel like it took forever to fully kick in and the. They came back and gave the final injection. It was awful and I never wish to go through it again  hardest part about loving our pets sooo much. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aleia

I know this is an older thread, but we had to let our guy go last Thursday. They put a catheter (I think it's called?) in his front leg and brought him back to us, and we went into the euthanasia room. It had a low bed, nice ambiance, lots of different treats, even canned cheese and peanut butter! He wasn't interested, as he'd stopped eating from the cancer, but he liked that I brought his brush and we brushed him, and told him what a good boy he was. When we were ready, we slid a card under the door, and a vet came in and gave him sedation through the catheter. His head popped up once, because she explained it would feel cold to him going in, but he settled right down. After she sedated him we petted him and brushed him some more, and as she administered the final dose. It was truly peaceful, and he was no longer in pain. It was also one of the hardest things we've ever done.


----------

